# Penal Legion Kroot



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is a group of Kroot that were added to the force. You can't really see them from this angle, but each one has a metal color on with a few lights on it. the idea is that the Praetorian leading them can detonate their explosive collars if they get out of line.












and here's the counts as shaper with the all important button.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

very awesome idea man, may have to steal this for myown guard


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You never fail to impress, always.


----------

